# Διαταραχές Διάθεσης > Διπολική διαταραχή >  Τι έχω τελικά?

## lacrimae

Παιδιά Καλησπέρα σας, 

Είναι η τρίτη φορά μέσα σς 10 χρόνια που με πιάνει αυτή η πείοδοσ έντονης κατάθλιψης και ιδεοληψιών. Οι ιδεοληψίες μου έχουν να κάνουν κυρίως με το οτι δεν ειμαι καλά και θα τρελαθώ...

Κανω ψυχοθεραπεία, φάρμακα δε παιρνω παρα μονο anafranil που πηρα για 4 μηνες για χρονιο πόνο. Τα έκοψα τέλος Φλεβάρη.

Απλά θέλω να ρωτήσω, τώρα φοβάμαι τη διπολική διαταραχή γιατί τα τελευταία πέντε χρόνια είμαι μια σκατά μια μου περνάει. Μπορεί να είμαι καλά για ένα χρονο και μετά πέσφτω πολύ (καταθλιψη) αυτή τη φορά κρατάει πολύ περισότερο απο το συνηθες είμαι ήδη συο μηνες σκατα.

Διαβάζω ότι τις περισοτερες φορες η διπολική μένει αδιάγνωστη για χρόνια έχοντας μόνο καταθλίψεις. Εγώ μανία δεν έχω ζήσει αλλά μήπως έχω βιώσει υπομανία χωρίς να το καταλάβω?

Είναι δυνατο΄ν να έχει κατάθλιψη και ΙΔΨ και να είσαι καλά για καιρό και μετά να σου ξαναέρχεται? Και τουμπαλιν? Ενοω τοσα επαναλαμβανομενα επισοδεια καταθλιψης και να μην ειναι διπολική?

----------


## edelweiss

Καλημέρα lacrimae, δεν μου κάνει εντύπωση να υπάρχουν επαναλαμβανόμενα επεισόδια κατάθλιψης γιατί νομίζω ότι οι περισσότεροι έχουμε τα πάνω και τα κάτω μας.Αυτά τα πράγματα κάνουν κύκλους. Ωστόσο η διπολική είναι σοβαρή διαταραχή με πολύ συγκεκριμένα συμπτώματα και ακόμα και η υπομανια που είναι ήπιοτερη της μανίας δεν είναι απλά μια καλή διάθεση.

----------


## ashleigh62

Στην πραγματικότητα, όταν είστε κατάθλιψη, αυτό θα σας έρχεται κάθε φορά που αισθάνεστε άγχος. Εάν πάρετε πολλούς τρόπους για να θεραπεύσετε, αλλά εξακολουθείτε να βρίσκεστε σε κατάσταση που σας προκαλεί άγχος, δεν θα λειτουργήσει. Γιατί λοιπόν να μην κάνετε ένα διάλειμμα για μερικές φορές 
geometry dash

----------


## Constantly curious

Χαίρεται. Τι διάλειμμα; Εγώ προ λιθίου είχα υπέρ έντονο αυτοκτονικο ιδεασμο σαφώς με ένα μπουκέτο συμπτωμάτων άγχους κατάθλιψης κτλ και με σταθερή αγωγή το μόνο καλό που έχω δει έως τώρα ( 4 χρόνια; ) Καταλαβαίνω πότε μιλά η φωνή της πάθησης στη κατάθλιψη, και ευτυχώς είναι πιο αραιή η κατάσταση ( δεν κοιμάμαι δεν τρώω είμαι παρορμητική μιλάω γρήγορα κτλ). Μίλησα ανοιχτά με τον ψυχίατρο μου δεν με έχει πετύχει σε μανία διότι προσπαθώ να είμαι συνεπής σε όλα. Η κατάθλιψη ή η δυσθυμία ή οι ιδεοληψίες όποτε περνάω άσχημες φάσεις εμφανίζονται. Απλά μου λέω φάση είναι θα περάσει θα κάνει το κύκλο του. Ελπίζω να σε βοήθησα.

----------

